# R.I.P Trojan, our beautiful boy



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Our beautiful man Trojan was put to sleep on October 26th at 2pm.

All the details are here for those who haven't been following his story. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/one-has-me-stumped-64276/

He is pain free now and went with a mouthful of grass and carrot.

We love you beautiful boy and you will always be missed. The paddock looks bare without you


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Im so sorry : (..he is gorgeous. Just think, he is now pain free, galloping around horsey heaven and indulging on all the grass and carrots he can eat. I know it is still a rough time though. 
Y'all will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry! He was well loved and I'm sure he knew it. 
My thoughts will be with you and your fiance.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Thinking of you both at this time. The memories will last forever.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awww im so sorry clever. HUGS


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you all very much for your thoughts. We are absolutely heart broken, but it was the right thing for him.

We received a card in the mail from the vet today expressing his sympathy, needless to say I am bawling all over again. It was very much appreciated.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Godspeed Trojan. I am truly sorry for your loss.

He was blessed to have owners who put his needs before their heart.


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

This is so sad. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm very very sorry for your loss....


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you again. I certainly appreciate your support at this time. 

I worked up some courage and went through the photos I took the day before. Between the tears I managed to pick a few favourites.
































































Sorry for the picture overload. I just can't fathom that he is really gone yet.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He sure was a looker! 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest condolences on your loss, HowClever.

Godspeed, Trojan. There are plenty of horses at the Bridge to keep you company. Look for the little bay Arab with the pinned ears. He'll be happy to show you around; he's been there a little over 3 years now.

Those are lovely photos. You might consider having some of them printed and framed for your fiance as a Christmas gift. The second and third ones are especially heart warming.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Keeping both you and your fiance in my prayers.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What lovely photos! Thank you for sharing such a handsome boy with us.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

those are beautiful pictures. rest in peace trojan


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Trojan was a big beauty. He was well admired and was treated like a member of the family. I am so sorry for the loss of your great horse. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you all again for your thoughts. 

We fenced him off yesterday to stop anyone who doesn't know any better from driving over him as that would absolutely break my heart. He is buried under the trees beside our arena, which makes taking other horses up there for work absolutely heart wrenching. 

Sometimes it doesn't seem like he is really gone and other times it hits me so hard.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so so sorry


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

you absolutely did the right thing by him, as sad as it is 

RIP Trojan.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry.


----------

